# Optimale Bildeinstellung Acer Predator XB271HUbmiprz  IPS Panel.



## Adamska26 (12. September 2018)

Hallo Hardware Community,

ich habe mir vor kurzem den Acer Predator XB271HUbmiprz  https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B017DG09WM/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o07_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
zugelegt.
An den Einstellungen habe ich bisher nichts vorgenommen nur Hz auf 165 eingestellt.
Habt ihr bezüglich diesem Model Optimale Bildeinstellungen oder Optimierungen die ihr am Aparrat habt?
Würde mich sehr freuen.


----------



## Malkolm (12. September 2018)

LCD monitor test images

Anhand der Bilder kann man halbwegs gut seinen Bildschirm einstellen. Insbesondere für perfekte Farbeinstellungen bräuchtest du aber ein Kalorimeter.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (12. September 2018)

Viele Monitore haben im Werkszustand eine passable Farb- und Kontrastdarstellung. Von den vorkonfigurierten Profilen, die sich Gaming, Cinema, RTS etc. nennen, versaust du dir meistens nur das Bild, also eher die Finger von lassen. Mit Colorimeter holt man ein bisschen bessere (meist nur messbare, aber nicht sichtbare) Bildqualität heraus, daher braucht ein Non-Profi so eins in der Regel nicht.


----------



## MircoSfot (12. September 2018)

Ich nutze zum Beispiel fast nur noch durchgehend den Blaulichtfilter, da stimmt eh kein Bild mehr aber dafür die Gesundheit


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (14. September 2018)

PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Viele Monitore haben im Werkszustand eine passable Farb- und Kontrastdarstellung. Von den vorkonfigurierten Profilen, die sich Gaming, Cinema, RTS etc. nennen, versaust du dir meistens nur das Bild, also eher die Finger von lassen. Mit Colorimeter holt man ein bisschen bessere (meist nur messbare, aber nicht sichtbare) Bildqualität heraus, daher braucht ein Non-Profi so eins in der Regel nicht.



Der Acer XB270HU und ein paar andere Monitore haben bei spielen eine grauenvolle Farb und Kontrastdarstellung. Da kann man höchstens mit sweet fx oder Reshade ein bisschen was verbessern.


----------



## Adamska26 (15. September 2018)

dafür sind meine blau filter brille durchdacht


----------



## Adamska26 (15. September 2018)

meinst du mit ´´grauenvolle´´ positiv oder negativ?


----------

